# cheat meal timing?



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

hi guys, im trying to get my abs out i wanna bring my bf down as low as possible while sparing as much muscle as i can (like everyone) as im getting around the 10% mark do i need to drop or incoparate a cheat meal , will it kick start any plateau or will it set me back, also just out of curiosity does it matter what you cheat with so for example is there any difference in haviung chocolate or bread or 3 protein shakes if you are over your macros you are over ??

and with regards to timing does it matter what day or time of the week? so cheat before you train is that a myth?


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

beckham7 said:


> hi guys, im trying to get my abs out i wanna bring my bf down as low as possible while sparing as much muscle as i can (like everyone) as im getting around the 10% mark do i need to drop or incoparate a cheat meal , will it kick start any plateau or will it set me back, also just out of curiosity does it matter what you cheat with so for example is there any difference in haviung chocolate or bread or 3 protein shakes if you are over your macros you are over ??
> 
> and with regards to timing does it matter what day or time of the week? *so cheat before you train is that a myth?*


I prefer after a train, maybe after legs workout.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If you are going to have excessive carbs then around work outs would be best, but it doesn't make that much difference


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

i keep seeing all these guys on instagram who are cutting eating protein panckaes and adding peanut butter and all kind of stuff looks like about 500 cals in one meal easy !!! how are they fitting this in there daily macros?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

after a big leg session suck them carbs up


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

Cheat DAY :lol:


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

beckham7 said:


> i keep seeing all these guys on instagram who are cutting eating protein panckaes and adding peanut butter and all kind of stuff looks like about 500 cals in one meal easy !!! how are they fitting this in there daily macros?


It depends on how many cals they are cutting on. 500cals isnt much. If your cutting on 2000 cals, its 4 meals of 500. easy


----------



## beckham7 (Dec 9, 2005)

do you think you need a cheat meal the leaner you get or do you think thats when you need to cut it out


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

beckham7 said:


> do you think you need a cheat meal the leaner you get or do you think thats when you need to cut it out


I think cheat meals should only apply when you get sub 10%

When to have it?

After a heavy session when you are most depleted.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Cheat meals are not essential.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

beckham7 said:


> hi guys, im trying to get my abs out i wanna bring my bf down as low as possible while sparing as much muscle as i can (like everyone) as im getting around the 10% mark do i need to drop or incoparate a cheat meal , will it kick start any plateau or will it set me back, also just out of curiosity does it matter what you cheat with so for example is there any difference in haviung chocolate or bread or 3 protein shakes if you are over your macros you are over ??
> 
> and with regards to timing does it matter what day or time of the week? so cheat before you train is that a myth?


If your losing fat ok already as it is and aren't craving shìt food then just carry on as you are? No real need for a cheat meal?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> If your losing fat ok already as it is and aren't craving shìt food then just carry on as you are? No real need for a cheat meal?


You'd think so mate. I went 4 weeks without any sort of cheat meal. Then one day I just needed to have some carbs. This was forced on me as the body just said no. All planned training was off that day.

Reading up on it it looks like my leptin level got so low I just needed a carb up day to survive. Therefore reading between the lines I'd say a cheat meal once a week would be OK.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

sxbarnes said:


> You'd think so mate. I went 4 weeks without any sort of cheat meal. Then one day I just needed to have some carbs. This was forced on me as the body just said no. All planned training was off that day.
> 
> Reading up on it it looks like my leptin level got so low *I just needed a carb up day to survive.* Therefore reading between the lines I'd say a cheat meal once a week would be OK.


I know someone who didnt eat any carbs for over a year.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> I know someone who didnt eat any carbs for over a year.


I wasn't at that funeral mate where was it ?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I wasn't at that funeral mate where was it ?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-carbohydrate_diet



> Stefansson and a friend later volunteered for a one year experiment at Bellevue Hospital Center in New York City to prove he could thrive on a diet of nothing but meat, meat fat, and internal organs of animals.[4] His progress was closely monitored and experiments were done on his health throughout the year. At the end of the year, he did not show any symptoms of ill health; he did not develop scurvy, which many scientists had expected to manifest itself only a few months into the diet due to the lack of vitamin C in muscle meat. However, Stefansson and his partner did not eat just muscle meat but also fat, raw brain, raw liver (a significant source of vitamin C and others), and other varieties of offal.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No-carbohydrate_diet


Hahahaha,I have read this article before..I assumed you might have some info from your mate that did it..

Did he spend time on the ice caps eating seal meat and whale fat to ?


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

I do mine last thing on a Sunday night Sundays are boring and only thing i look forward to is being a pig on a night, bagels and butter mmmmmm


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Hahahaha,I have read this article before..I assumed you might have some info from your mate that did it..
> 
> Did he spend time on the ice caps eating seal meat and whale fat to ?


Just compile me a list of essential carbs.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> Just compile me a list of essential carbs.


When carbohydrates are eliminated from the diet, there is a risk that intakes of vitamins, minerals, and beneficial nutrients provided by carbohydrate-rich foodstuffs (eg, fiber) will be inadequate.

There have been no human studies that completely eliminate carbs from diet so we don't know what may happen.On that note there are no "essential" carbs as far as I know so I can't give a list.Most weight reducing diets advocate the consumption of low carbohydrate vegetables and vitamin supplements.

Without enough carbs, you'll run out of gas before you can do justice to a good muscle building workout.

So while you are right in thinking a no carb diet is possible,it will have no benefit to anyone doing it apart from the fact they will get very skinny and eventually ill. This is an opinion only as I am not a scientist.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Banzi trolling carbs again? Well I never :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Silvaback said:


> Banzi trolling carbs again? Well I never :lol:


Have you managed to yank your cock off yet, your avatar is quite disturbing.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

banzi said:


> Have you managed to yank your cock off yet, your avatar is quite disturbing.


Nope, you never sent those selfies. I cry


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> When carbohydrates are eliminated from the diet, there is a risk that intakes of vitamins, minerals, and beneficial nutrients provided by carbohydrate-rich foodstuffs (eg, fiber) will be inadequate.
> 
> There have been no human studies that completely eliminate carbs from diet so we don't know what may happen.On that note there are no "essential" carbs as far as I know so I can't give a list.Most weight reducing diets advocate the consumption of low carbohydrate vegetables and vitamin supplements.
> 
> ...


So from a funeral to them being ill in one post.

Maybe I should keep going you will have them running a marathon by this afternoon.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

banzi said:


> So from a funeral to them being ill in one post.
> 
> Maybe I should keep going you will have them running a marathon by this afternoon.


I should have rephrased the last sentence to eventually dead shouldn't I,but then again I am not trying to nitpick when someone gives me some usefull info.

And yes lets have a no carb marathon and see what happens.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I should have rephrased the last sentence to eventually dead shouldn't I,but then again I am not trying to nitpick when someone gives me some usefull info.
> 
> And yes lets have a no carb marathon and see what happens.


So you think you will die by not eating non-essential food items?


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Meal timing is irrelevant. Won't make a difference as to when you cheat.

Also @banzi, completely eliminating a macronutrient from your diet is retarded. You can get the same results from moderate carbs vs no carbs. It's just a mind game. There's no magic diet - there's only consistency and willpower.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Venom said:


> Meal timing is irrelevant. Won't make a difference as to when you cheat.
> 
> *Also @banzi, completely eliminating a macronutrient from your diet is retarded. You can get the same results from moderate carbs vs no carbs. It's just a mind game. There's no magic diet - there's only consistency and willpower.*


Agreed 100%


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

gearchange said:


> When carbohydrates are eliminated from the diet, there is a risk that intakes of vitamins, minerals, and beneficial nutrients provided by carbohydrate-rich foodstuffs (eg, fiber) will be inadequate.
> 
> There have been no human studies that completely eliminate carbs from diet so we don't know what may happen.On that note there are no "essential" carbs as far as I know so I can't give a list.Most weight reducing diets advocate the consumption of low carbohydrate vegetables and vitamin supplements.
> 
> ...


This is what I have said already,lets drop it now it is becoming boring.


----------

